# MySQL Login-System mit Sessions (persönlicher Bereich



## lesterlong (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir dieses Tutorial (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials9684.html ) mal zu Herzen genommen und das klappt echt super. 
Nun habe ich aber überlegt, wie man es anstellen könnte, dass der Nutzer, nachdem er sich eingeloggt hat, auf eine persönliche Seite gelangt (wahlweise auch in einen persönlichen Ordner).

Es geht dabei nicht um eine große Community, sondern lediglich um kanpp 20 Leute, die sich einloggen und dann individuelle Daten bzw. Formulare und eben nicht nur eine einheitliche interne Seite erhalten sollen.

Falls das schon mal diskutiert wurde, sorry. Hab nur vom Suchen mittlerweile Augenflackern, deshalb dachte ich, ich schreib jetzt einfach mal.

Würd mich über Hilfe oder einen Link freuen.

Vielen Dank

Mike


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (26. Juli 2005)

Wo ist das Problem?
Du kannst doch jedem einen Ordner mit dem Benutzernamen anlegen.
Den Pfad speicherst gleich mit in der Session ab, damit du immer einfach darauf zugreifen kannst.

Nach dem Einloggen leitest du den User auf die Seite in seinem Ordner weiter.


----------



## lesterlong (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jörg,

danke für deine Antwort. Also das mit den Ordnern habe ich hinbekommen, war irgendwie überhaupt nicht so wild. Aber ich habe gestern abend wahrscheinlich irgendwie in die falsche Richtung gedacht und mich da fest gebissen.
Also die Weiterleitung in einen eigenen Bereich klappt schon mal.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Sealtuagn (26. Juli 2005)

Welches Problem hast du denn dann ?
Meinst du sowas wie "Persönliche Nachrichten"-Site und so ?
Meld dich einfach, wenn du hilfe brauchst!


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (26. Juli 2005)

?
Ja was hat er denn hier wohl gemacht?!

Lass doch bitte das Flamen in diesem Forum


----------



## Sealtuagn (26. Juli 2005)

Öhmm... ich kann ja wohl fragen, welches Problem er hat,
denn ich verstehe nich, was für ein Problem er hat.

Das er sich hier gemeldet hat, WEIL er ein problem hat,
is logisch... nur WELCHES Problem ist mir unbekannt !


----------



## elyion_g2 (13. Dezember 2011)

dein link oben funktioniert nicht - nun mich interessiert die lösung zu diesem problem eben auch - nur bin ich nicht so gewandt in php & mysql etc... also hättest du vielleicht für nicht so gwandte leute noch eine kleienre erklärung wie du das gelöst hast? und vielleicht einen aktuellen tutorial link?  ... das wäre super!  vielen dank!


----------



## sheel (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Hier der aktuelle Link, nach neuem System:
http://www.tutorials.de/content/499-php-mysql-login-system-mit-sessions.html

Gruß


----------



## OneTemplates (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi

du könntest nach dem login einfach zur Seite:
myprofile.php?id=' . $_SESSION['id'] . '"
weiterleiten, wobei du id noch in den id Namen deines Scripts tauschen musst.

So kommt jeder auf seine eigene z.B. Profil Seite

Mfg


----------

